
Is Strava snitching on US soldiers at secret military bases? - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/01/28/fitbit-and-strava-are-possibly-revealing-the-locations-of-secret-military-bases-in-afrika/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16249955)

------
bookmarkacc
Current title is bait. New suggestion: Military officers strava data reveals
previously unknown bases.

